# Thumbs Up To Flippinout Slingshots



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have to give it to the flippinout polymer slingshot. I had a terrible fork hit with .60 lead and double theraband gold with barely a dent in the fork. I retrieved the projectile and it was disfigured. I was so impressed I had to give a shout out to flippin out. thanx for sending me a quality product.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We take great pride in producing quality gear. And even more so when it used hard!

Thank you


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree. The service and the products they provide ae excellent!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think flippinout and simple shot are the greatest. Such an asset to the sport.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I think flippinout and simple shot are the greatest. Such an asset to the sport.


Oh stop it! You are making us blush....

Thank you, we love the sport and take great pride in providing enthusiasts with top quality gear!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just ordered some Scouts to send to Marines in Afghanistan! Simple Shot gave me a break. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I liked the first Scouts so much that I ordered six more using the 20% discount this weekend. A Marine I know just picked up six 1/2" dia. gold EGAs to mount on these prior to shipping to Afghanistan. Those warriors will love these!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

GOOD STUFF!


----------

